# Monday morning Pensacola Pier



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Monday morning was a tad chilly, but bonitos were caught by just about everyone on the end. One king was brought up; I missed my only king bite. Other than that, just a few hardtails and blues, as far as I could see. Definitely better than Sunday, where blues dominated - no big-fish bite that I saw.

Water is gin-clear and baitfish were plentiful on Monday morning.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

were the bonita worth the bother? meaning did they have size?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Bonita were about 5 - 8 pounds. So, if you're fishing with a bass rod and 10 pound test, it's a good fight. Can't complain, especially since not much else was biting. Better than a day at work!


----------

